# Contest winner!



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Not! Evidently my 16 year old filled out a contest for a hunt on Buckmasters.com. Well they called today he won the grand prize. Then they asked his age and he told them 16, wrong answer. They told him he was disqualified and they had to give it to the runner up. I was like "why didn't you say it was a gift for your dad" but it didn't sound like that would have flew with them either. I hope this isn't how 2009 is going to be. Still has me laughing. You should of heard him when he called me at work.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What was the grand prize?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The grand prize is usually worth $100,000!!!! Brand new chevy truck, new Yamaha atv, a televized hunt with jackie bushman, and around 50k in cash!!!
Thats really too bad, but it gives him a great story for the rest of his life!!! Maybe he'll get that call again in 2 years  !!!!! -Gabe


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Next time Buckmasters is on TV...I am going to watch to see if they have an age limit on the contest...If not what an opportunity they lost..A 16 year old winner...Just think of the new Members they could have got...Every young gun out there would want to become a member to try to win..The hunt of a lifetime...I feel they lost not your son..SORRY...C.L...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Squid 1...Sorry I went to the buckmasters contest and at the bottom it states...Must be !8 years old to enter...And I am sure if your son would have told them he was 18...He would have to present proof of his age......C.L...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am waiting on all the spam emails, he said he signed me up for all kinds of contests this weekend.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I watch their TV show on Outdoor Network but man, what a pain they(BuckMasters) can be sometimes. I bet I get five calls a month in the Fall/Winter to join up with them. I keep telling them I'm not interested in making Jackie Bushman richer than he already is and please don't call again but they keep callling. They all have that GOB downhome twang(I'm from S-WVa so I can twang too if the need arises. They always ask me how I "ended up in NE Ohio"?


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

I signed up for the contest a couple of months ago, and they started calling me a couple times a week wanting me to join Buckmasters (the package was over $100). No thanks. Very annoying!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Ditto that, I'll never sign up for another, worse than your USA Today subscription running out!


----------

